# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  اصدارجديد لجهاز Echolink GENIUS PRO Min وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019

## mohamed73

اصدارجديد لجهاز 
Echolink GENIUS PRO Min 
وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019    
Echolink GENIUS PRO Min  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

